# alc1220-vb sin sonido por salida frontal

## pelelademadera

Buenas, estoy teniendo un problema con la placa de sonido. No es reciente, no se debe a cambio de software, lo tengo desde que tengo el motherboard y la verdad que ya me supero.

basicamente tengo un aorus z390 master, con ese vendito chip de sonido.

a la pc tengo conectados basicamente 2 sistemas 2.1, uno al frontal, y uno a la salida posterior.

Bueno, la salida frontal no emite sonido alguno, solo la posterior, los auriculares frontales tambien emiten sonido.

Cabe destacar que bajo windows funciona correctamente.

Los controles de volumen estan al maximo, sin mute, probe bajo pulseaudio y sin pulseaudio, de ninguna manera me resulto

Alugno tiene alguna pista? gracias

----------

## quilosaq

No tengo esa placa base de manera que lo que digo no son mas que conjeturas.

Cuando dices "la salida frontal" supongo que te refieres a la de la caja en la que has metido la placa base (aorus z390 master) y que has conectado al conector correspondiente de la placa. Puede que ese conector esté pensado solo para conectar dispositivos de entrada (micrófono y línea) y no altavoces.

Para cambiar la función de esos conectores para que "saquen" audio y poder conectar unos altavoces creo que se puede usar un programa llamado hdajackretask que está en el paquete media-sound/alsa-tools.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No tengo esa placa base de manera que lo que digo no son mas que conjeturas.
> 
> Cuando dices "la salida frontal" supongo que te refieres a la de la caja en la que has metido la placa base (aorus z390 master) y que has conectado al conector correspondiente de la placa. Puede que ese conector esté pensado solo para conectar dispositivos de entrada (micrófono y línea) y no altavoces.
> 
> Para cambiar la función de esos conectores para que "saquen" audio y poder conectar unos altavoces creo que se puede usar un programa llamado hdajackretask que está en el paquete media-sound/alsa-tools.

 

con salida frontal me refiero a la salida de altavoces frontales del panel posterior, no a la salida de auriculares del frente del gabinete.

Usualmente es verde el conector, no es el caso de este mother pero esta etiquetado en la chapa trasera la salida como line out

----------

## cameta

Entra en alsamixer,  Mira como están los volúmenes, Allí hay una cosa llamada chanel mod. A ver si eso sirve de ayuda.

----------

## pcmaster

Los altavoces "frontales" y "traseros" del panel posterior están pensados para escuchar archivos de sonido con 5 canales. Si hay menos canales, no suenan todos los altavoces

Entiendo que cuando la fuente de sonido des de 2 ó 3 canales no funcionan los 5 canales. Comprueba si en el mezclador de sonido hay alguna opción para que, en sistemas con dos canales, duplicar elñ sonido para que salga lo mismo por los otros dos canales

----------

## pelelademadera

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Los altavoces "frontales" y "traseros" del panel posterior están pensados para escuchar archivos de sonido con 5 canales. Si hay menos canales, no suenan todos los altavoces
> 
> Entiendo que cuando la fuente de sonido des de 2 ó 3 canales no funcionan los 5 canales. Comprueba si en el mezclador de sonido hay alguna opción para que, en sistemas con dos canales, duplicar elñ sonido para que salga lo mismo por los otros dos canales

 

exacto, pero no sale sonido por la logica, que seria el line out, el clasico verde.... sale por la salida etiquetada como altavoces traseros

----------

## pcmaster

Comprueba que la placa no sea HDaudio y el conector del panel frontal de la caja AC97 (o viceversa), ya que no son iguales.

----------

